# Best way to oxygenate a tank



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Im trying to figure out how to get bubbles and oxygenate my 90 gallon tank(sand & driftwood) without having stupid bubble wands....in my 29 gallon I have the rocks drilled and the tubing running into the rocks under the gravel(pics in my sig) which is cool but I have no rocks in my 90 so i couldnt do that..Any ideas or things you guys do to keep the oxygen up in your tanks will help alot so i dont have to strap a bubble wand on my tank..thanks in advance


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

if you have a power head most of them come with a spot to put your air tube and that works alright.

or you could go get some rocks and do the same as your other tank.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

cool whats a good power head for a 90gallon that has a air tube thingy


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

Simply point the powerhead towards the surface a bit. The moving water will oxygenate the tank.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

go get a ac 802 works good moves like 400gph and you can get a filter attachment for it for like 5 bucks and it comes with the airtube for the oxygen


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

I also have a flat/round air stone that I hide under my gravel (see pic below). Puts out a good amout of large air bubbles too.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I personally fart into my tank using a straw, not just any straw, but those flexy ones. If you eat enough it works as a powerhead.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wussola said:


> I also have a flat/round air stone that I hide under my gravel (see pic below). Puts out a good amout of large air bubbles too.


i got sand dont think that will work but good for gravel and i dont think farts will work either the methane is killer lol


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tyler said:


> go get a ac 802 works good moves like 400gph and you can get a filter attachment for it for like 5 bucks and it comes with the airtube for the oxygen












All I use is AquaClear powerheads, they are excellent products. But it probably isn't the bubble wand that is your problem, it's most likely the air pump.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

The BIGGEST thing you can do to oxygenate your tank is increase the surface agitation. The bubble producing products dont do much besides aid in surface agitation.

I have two bubble discs in my tank because they are cheap, and I had a few pumps sitting round. They aid in agitation, and look cool burried beneath the gravel.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

powerheads IMO are the best way. you can either have an option of bubble or no bubbles at anytime you want with a powerhead. and it also provides current in the tank unlike the tiny bit of current from a bubble wand


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

4 people basically replied saying the exact same thing as me :laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

make that 5 peoples


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

even if you use an AC500 in ur 29G that makes alot of bubbles on the run off....even if you let ur water run lower then the runoff lid and that will create a load of bubbles


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I personally fart into my tank using a straw, not just any straw, but those flexy ones. If you eat enough it works as a powerhead.:rasp:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I gotta ask this question again...its for my 90Gallon with sand thats why i cant bury the wand or disc under the substrate..and it has a emp400 and xp3 running...im just gonna get a powerhead with the bubbler attachment thingy to shoot the water with the bubbles..any suggestions on size and type would be helpful is the ac802 big enough?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Ac802 should do fine, you can put a piece of rock on both end of the wand or disc if thats preventing you from getting them, but imo i would go with a powerhead and just place it under the surface of the water level. Position the powerhead one side though to create steady water current.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

im sure with that powerhead(air tube attached), an emp400, and an xp3 it should be good enough for the tank


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry didn't know that you were using sand ... definitely can't use bubble disk.

The Ac802 powerhead should be fine. I have the 602 on my tank and it puts out a huge amount of current. The air attachment works well too ... little noisy ... but efficient!


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

I had a bubble disc in my tank buried and it didnt float up or anything. I put a skull from petsmart on top of it so that may have helped too. You can see it in my avatar.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wait. If your using sand you can still use a bubble wand. Get the kind that have the suction cup mounts and make sure its secure to them and then use the suction to stick it to the floor of the tank. That way it wont go anywhere.

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=7...familyID=13621&

That with a decent air pump will generate a great amount of airation.

You can go the power head route. And that will also create some current. however will probably be kinda noisy. If you don't have a problem with that then I'd go for the powerhead since it has additional flow and filtration benifits. 
But for a quick 8 dollar fix the bubble wall used under the sand would work great. would also make the sand semi/fluid. and that in itself can also help for filtration.

Oh yeah what kind of output does your filter have? If its the holey wand just raise the wand above the waterline so that it creates great agitation and better oxiginates your tank.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

i fart too LOL


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

froogle said:


> i fart too LOL


I knew I wasn't the only one


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I hooked up my air pump to my powerhead.tons of bubbles


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

You don't need a bubble wand or anything like that to oxygenate your water unless you really want the visual effects. Your current filters are plenty.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

exactly....and you don't need to use the venturi air(bubble-blowing) attachment on your powerhead. as said, all you need is surface agitation. fish don't breath the air bubbles you can see shooting into the water, they are completely uneccessary. fish gills breathe by removing oxygen (invisible to the naked eye) that is dissolved in the water (which happens where water and air meet---and that is overwhelmingly at the surface, the bubble to water contact is negligible in comparison).


----------

